# Diarrhea



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

I just noticed Sonny's wet stool, and after eating his dinner he pooped and i heard this wet sound, i was like wth?!?! so i went to look at it and sure enough it was what i expected. this only came on today, i think it's the liver treats so i'm going to stop it for a couple of days. feed him just kibble and see where it's at. also put some pumpkin puree just for good measure. i thought i stepped on some sand or some gravel cause it sounded like a raspy hahaha.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Over doing it on rich treats can cause loose stool. If what you are doing does not clear it up in two days or it gets worse you can try metronidazole for a week or go to the vet. There is a sticky thread in this section called "must have dog meds" it tells you where you can get metronidazole with out going to the vet. Metonidazole is a great antibiotic for the gut I use it at the first sign of loose stool and it always clears them up!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Has anything else changed in the last couple of days? Stress, excitement, a change in the household can all trigger a change in the stool too.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it was the treats. i might have given him too much, for now he's just on kibble w/some pumpkin he seems to like it. i've also cut 1/4 from his food portion just to help him out for the next few days. nothing out of the ordinary in the house. ladies once again i bow to you both....:woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hope it all works out make sure you keep an eye on his drinking. You don't want him to get dehydrated.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes he's been drinking regularly and i've been checking his mouth and gums for dryness.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

ok so i checked and it was good, can i still use the rest of that pumpkin in small servings just to finish off the can or should i just toss it?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

use it up it is fine, he will like it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is great he is all better  No reason not to give it to him.


----------

